# Wreaths



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I put up some pictures of Christmas wreaths that I made on my blog. I got the supplies 50% off! Here's the link.

http://femininepursuits.blogspot.com/2008/01/frugal-wreaths.html


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

How LOVELY! those big luscious looking red roses are fantastic. I like the placement of things on your wreaths...it's so easy to go overboard and just cram things on. IMO, small items work well when overloading a wreath, but those lovely big flowers/leaves need space.

I think my favorite might be the one with a single pointsettia flanked by roses. on the other hand, I really like the one on the bottom...and the one at the top, with the two white pointsettias and red roses....oh crud. I like 'em all. good job 

now i'm all excited about next Christmas again....


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I like your style. Have you ever made a swag for spring or year round? Can I draw the wreath so I can try to imitate it next year? No design capability here. Sapphira


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Sapphira, I have made swags, I love them! I'm planning on going to Ben Franklin around Easter to get some spring and summer silks for wreaths. Hopefully I can get them for around 50% off too.

Feel free to use the pictures to help you with yours, that's why I put them up!


----------

